# Orijen is the best dry food on the planet!



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

If you disagree then tell me why and give me some numbers.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

The BEST food is the one is high in protein, low in fillers, and that your dog tolerates well. Not all dogs can eat Orijen without problems. To those dogs, it is most definitely NOT the "best" food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The best food is the food that works best for your dog.


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

I know that not all dogs can tolerate this food! But, if they could do you feel I made an accurate statement?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

On paper? yes.

Coming out my dog's butt in runny, dark brown sludge form? no. 





I personally have not fed Orijen to my dogs, it wasn't readily avaliable in my area back when I fed kibble. I did feed a comparable food though, and it just flat out did not work for either of my boys. I think ingredients and credibility of the company are right on par, but then when it comes down to performance with a particular dog, it's hit or miss.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

corgipaws said:


> on paper? Yes.
> 
> Coming out my dog's butt in runny, dark brown sludge form? No.
> 
> .


lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

I have been feeding Bam Bam Orijen large breed puppy since 8 weeks, I have recently started rotating in Acana Grasslands(also made by championfoods and grain free). I think its the best kibble for my dogs. They do well on it and it is top quality food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

BRule said:


> If you disagree then tell me why and give me some numbers.


I'll agree.....except it is neck and neck with Evo.


Evo provides the same amount of protein, but has more fat. Consequently, Evo produces more calories providing your dog with more energy. Pound per pound, Evo is cheaper than Orijen.

But if you want to do the calorie war, than Canine Caviar has them both beat at 599K/cals per cup! It also does not use rendered meat sources and is a raw kibble.

I believe that Evo Herring is better than Orijen 6 Fish in that Evo Herring does not have any potatoes in it.

In the end, everyone is right. The best kibble is what your dog looks and feels great on. 

I do feed Orijen though....along with Canine Caviar, Evo and Honest Kitchen.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree for the most part with the OP but would include all of Champion as the best food. 

My guys are doing so great on Acana...poops are all in the top category on your guys' handy dandy poop chart. No gas. Nothing negative...coats are the best they've ever been. They adjusted to Acana so fast it was scary...I'm normally a big proponent of slow transitions...I did a quicker than normal transition to Acana and it didn't faze any of them. 

So yes, all in all...Orijen/Acana....wonderful, wonderful foods. Evo/Natura certainly belong in the team picture also. We would be splitting hairs to debate which is better. Rotate both.

Salty and I agree on almost everything....but I will say I somewhat disagree with the notion that the food your dog does best on is the best.....hmmmmmm, kind of. But I also think your guys can appear fine, eat whatever food you are giving them...and it may not be the best. Diamond is a good example. I flat out don't like the company. Many people love their food(though I think they love the cost more than anything)....and swear their dogs do great on it. Still, I don't think its the best food or company for them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd have to say Acana for my dogs when they were fed a kibble diet but they still pooped ALOT more than they do now!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know this is about dog food, but whenever I feed Orijen Kibble (Acana too) to our clinic cat, his eyes run the same color as the dye in the food.

I don't get why they put dye in it.


----------

